# Is this what I think it is?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have taken her to the vet the first day she didn't eat.. why haven't you taken her to the vet yet? A week without eating .. she doesn't have any strength! and you worked for a vet?

I don't know what to say.I am honestly shocked. I would get her to the ER vet ASAP for IV fluids etc. Just because she is 14 doesn't mean she is done.. she could live to be 16 for all you know!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Is there an emergency vet you could take her to?? I would be very concerned and would want to get her checked out asap. 

Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry your girl isn't doing well. Honestly, to me it sounds like there may be some internal bleeding, possibly due to a hemmorging tumor somewhere. Have you checked the color of her gums - bright pink or dull grey/blueish?

Please let us know how the vet appointment goes. Good luck and you're in my thoughts.

P.S. The others are right - can you go to an emergency vet for X-rays and fluids?


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> I'm so sorry your girl isn't doing well. Honestly, to me it sounds like there may be some internal bleeding, possibly due to a hemmorging tumor somewhere. Have you checked the color of her gums - bright pink or dull grey/blueish?


I would agree with this, and would definitely get her to the vet today. In the meantime, maybe some Pedialyte would help keep her hydrated?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sorry she's not doing well.... I would take her to the nearest emergency vet TODAY, rather than wait for tomorrow. She is likely suffering immensely.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, well, not to sound all defensive or anything, but I don't think she's suffering. No signs of discomfort at all. Gums are pink, she's hydrated, not panting. Heart rate is normal. 

Before you assume anything, did you see the part where I said I was out of town until this morning in the wee hours? I've only been home 12 hrs at this point and I did need to sleep ;-)

We have a good emergency vet in town, but it will cost an arm and a leg for her to be seen. You and I both know that will be stressful and painful for her. And I can't physically carry her into the clinic by myself and my husband is "too busy" working to help. 

He's the one who didn't do anything all week when it became apparent something was really going downhill. Now, I have to decide what to do now, if anything. 

If this is normal, end of life stuff, I would rather accept it and let her go with dignity and painfree. That is why I posted.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Dogs are very stoic...I don't think it's fair to assume she isn't in pain.

Only a vet can tell you if it is "end of life stuff" and I still stand by the fact that she should be seen asap, regardless of if your husband will help or not.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well we can't know if it is end of life stuff unless she sees a vet.

I am sorry your husband didn't take her after she didn't eat one day. I am feeling so bad for your poor dog. Not eating for a week .... I would be taking my dog in immediately.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs for you and Ginger - I sent you a private message.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sorry your girl is not feeling well.  I would be taking her to the emergency vet today. I think someone at the clinic would help you carry her in if that's the only thing holding you back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please, please, get your sweet girl to a vet asap, no matter what it takes. She needs professional and expert veterinary care. Not eating, lethargy--she *IS* suffering. Please, do the compassionate and humanitarian thing and get her quality help fast.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Mom2TwoGoldens said:


> As of today, she hasn't eaten anything for probably a week, but is still drinking a little water.
> 
> And also, just so you know, I worked for a vet for 7 years; I sort of know the ropes with the medical stuff, so don't pull punches


Then you should know Mirtazapine is your friend right? It will give your dog an appetite, I know from experience. Not pulling punches, but if you know your stuff...



Mom2TwoGoldens said:


> If this is normal, end of life stuff, I would rather accept it and let her go with dignity and painfree. That is why I posted.


The only way to differentiate between whether it is a life or death situation is to have a number of tests done, blood work, x-rays and such. Again, not pulling punches, but you should know that. To be hesitant on spending the money on all the tests is one thing, but I would not want any regrets if I were in your situation. It could be something easily fixed!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Most vet's will let you make payment's even the Emergency Vets....sending good thoughts for your girl


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Since I can't respond to PMs yet (too new) to Meggie's Mom:

Thank you for your kind understanding. I just got off the phone with Denise Werner of Top Hat Goldens, a very old friend who I haven't talked to in some years. She helped me think this through, and I'm getting dressed now to try and get Ginger into the car myself, and get her to the Emergency Clinic. Basic bloodwork and then take it from there, so at least I can make informed decisions.

I appreciate you taking the time to PM


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going to try and get her into the car. I have nobody to help, but hopefully I can do it and if not I'll call in a favor from a neighbor. Getting her there will be the first challenge, I know a tech can get her out once I'm at the clinic.

And as for "knowing my stuff"? I shouldn't have phrased it that way. I understand terminology and so forth. That's what I should have said. 



> Then you should know Mirtazapine is your friend right? It will give your dog an appetite, I know from experience. Not pulling punches, but if you know your stuff...


 I've never heard of it. I've been out of vet medicine since 2004.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

So glad that you are taking your girl to the vet. 

Please keep us posted and let us know how she is doing!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Mom2TwoGoldens said:


> I'm going to try and get her into the car. I have nobody to help, but hopefully I can do it and if not I'll call in a favor from a neighbor. Getting her there will be the first challenge, I know a tech can get her out once I'm at the clinic.
> 
> And as for "knowing my stuff"? I shouldn't have phrased it that way. I understand terminology and so forth. That's what I should have said.
> 
> I've never heard of it. I've been out of vet medicine since 2004.


Glad you are taking her in. I did not mean to be rude if you took it as such. As you know a CBC may not show what is going on, then it gets expensive. Maybe she has a blockage? could be any number of things, hope it is not the worst. Wishing you nothing but the best outcome possible for your girl. :crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your dear Ginger.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

You and ginger are in my thoughts, sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Did she really not eat, or is it your husband's idea of not eating? I know my husband can sometimes say my Lucy didnt really eat, but in fact she has eaten more than half her food. Is she not walking at all? Sounds like it since yur husband had to carry her out to do her business. If this is really the case, then I would be going to the vet right away as well. There may be something wrong with her that is quite treatable. Just becasue she is 14 doesnt mean everything she gets would be terminal. Has she had any health problems before that would make you think she "could go any minute"? I think the best thing to do is get her to the vet to be honest, and see what the vet says.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

oops sorry didn't read the rest of the posts before I responded. I'm glad Ginger is on her way to the vet...Please let us konw how it goes. Prayers coming for your sweet girl...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad you are getting her to the vet. please update us when you can. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I hope your Ginger is OK. Please let us know.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with debles, why let her go without eating, it is just awfull of you not to take her to a vet, how would you feel, if you had not ate, in that length of time?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It wasn't her that let her go without eating, she was out of town, it was her husband.

I am praying she will be OK.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I miss understood, sorry, how could he? Spencer went two days, he was un steady on his feet, in hat amount of time.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sending love across the miles for sweet Ginger - be well old girl. At times like these I always think of Arthur Vanderbilt's first line in his book Golden Days, "What is it about a golden retriever that will break your heart?"

Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad that you are taking Ginger to the Emergency Vet. I hope that she will be ok. Sending prayers...please keep us updated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the vet can tell you what's going on with her. Poor girl. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I just read through the posts and was relieved to finally read you were headed to the vet!!! Honestly going there is the only TRUE way to know and evaluate her present condition.

Someone mentioned remeron/"Mirtazapine" this drug does have a side effect of increasing appetite, in humans as well. It is not the intended purpose of the med but rather, as I said, a side effect. Now, if you think through this....the med has to metabolize through the liver and excrete through the kidneys. Sooo if you gave this med without lab work first, you could be doing more harm than good 

Thinking of you both tonight...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending lots of good thoughts from our house. I hope Ginger feels better soon.

Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

She's home with us now, for one last night.

"End stage kidney failure" was the diagnosis. The vet said basically, at this age there's nothing that can be done and recommended euthanasia. Xrays showed nothing abnormal.

She got a shot of Cerenia to help her nausea, and keep her more comfy tonight. Tomorrow we will take her to the Rainbow Bridge and say goodbye.

DH broke down in tears when the vet came in with the bad news. I guess he feels very guilty for not getting her treated last week as well he should. My heart is breaking very slowly.

At least I have the knowledge that she's had a very good happy life.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OH NO I am so sorry. What a difficult but loving thing you are doing. Prayers being sent your way for the strength you need to see your sweet girl off tomorrow. It is our last selfless gift to our loving companions. RIP Ginger


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. This is heartbreaking news. Please don't be hard on your husband. Men just don't get things. I doubt there was anything that could have been done for her if she'd been seen earlier. 

Love on her all you can tonight. My prayers are with you tonight and tomorrow. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry you and your pup are going through this. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow as you send your girl to the bridges. It is the toughest act of kindness you can do for your girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very very sorry. What a tragic thing to come home to.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I have just come to this thread today.. read it through hoping for a happy ending. My heart is breaking for you, too. Poor love. Sending you comfort.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Please know my thoughts are with you in this very hard, sad time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. No matter how old they are, it is never long enough. Sending her to the Bridge is the kindest, yet hardest, gift you can give to her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you, your hubby and Ginger as you go through this difficult time. I had to do this twenty years ago with my first dog as an adult, I cried like a baby. I am tearing up now thinking of how difficult it was to put my girl Smoka down, but it was the kindest thing I could do. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is the news you got, try not to be too hard on your DH. Sadly I'm sure the diagnoses would have been the same earlier in the week. I'm so sorry there wasn't better news.

Take lots of pictures, if she's up to it give her treats she would never had gotten before now. You will be giving her the most love possible letting her go. And if you need to talk, vent, or just share her memories come back to the board, you will find lots of people here who know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am soo sorry to hear the devastating news. Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs and prayers to give you strength for tomorrow.

Goodbye sweet Ginger.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for caring. I never met a Golden owner (or almost any dog owner for that matter) that didn't sympathize with other's furkids issues. Dog lovers are some of the best people in the world! 

I've been reading on canine renal failure tonight, and actually I'm taking a wee bit of hope that there might actually be some treatment. I have a lot of confidence in our vet, and maybe tomorrow won't have to be the day after all. But I will post again after he sees her.

I was hoping he'd come here to our house for the final moments, as my old vet (the one I worked for) would have. But that remains to be seen.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Mom2TwoGoldens said:


> I want to thank all of you for caring. I never met a Golden owner (or almost any dog owner for that matter) that didn't sympathize with other's furkids issues. Dog lovers are some of the best people in the world!
> 
> I've been reading on canine renal failure tonight, and actually I'm taking a wee bit of hope that there might actually be some treatment. I have a lot of confidence in our vet, and maybe tomorrow won't have to be the day after all. But I will post again after he sees her.
> 
> I was hoping he'd come here to our house for the final moments, as my old vet (the one I worked for) would have. But that remains to be seen.


Best wishes on the opportunity for some treatment, if however it turns out that she isn't treatable I will have you in my thoughts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of her diagnosis. I'm sending your prayers of strength and courage for the coming days. It's never easy saying goodbye to our fur babies.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hoping there is a treatment for Ginger. Lots of hugs and good thoughts for you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mom2TwoGoldens said:


> I want to thank all of you for caring. I never met a Golden owner (or almost any dog owner for that matter) that didn't sympathize with other's furkids issues. Dog lovers are some of the best people in the world!
> 
> I've been reading on canine renal failure tonight, and actually I'm taking a wee bit of hope that there might actually be some treatment. I have a lot of confidence in our vet, and maybe tomorrow won't have to be the day after all. But I will post again after he sees her.
> 
> I was hoping he'd come here to our house for the final moments, as my old vet (the one I worked for) would have. But that remains to be seen.


I hope there is treatment! Rescue has had two dogs with renal failure in the last year that were treated and put on maintenance medications, they have both done well and one has been adopted now. The other one is available for adoption and is just waiting for his forever family. 

I hope that is the case for your girl too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I sincerely hope you have more time with Ginger. 11 years ago a dog walking friend had a old dog diagnosed with renal failure and wasn't given much time either. That old dog ended up living a quality life for another 6 months anyway. Surprised us all.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Ginger today.......


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

*update...RB*

She's gone. There was also a mass near her spleen or liver that the ER vet didn't spot yesterday. End game. We said goodbye.

She was way sicker today even than yesterday. I just couldn't put her through anymore medical stuff. She was ready, you could see it in her eyes.

Thanks again to all of you for your warm prayers and well wishes. A lot of you know just how hard this is.


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss... I can't even imagine what you are going through.. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...

I wish you peace and comfort now and in the coming days. It is the hardest thing to let them go, a final act of love.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Ginger.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. And yes, many of us do know how very hard it is, but you did the best thing for her. 

Run softly at the Bridge, Ginger Mae.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet Ginger Mae!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Truely sorry, so many cancer deaths.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph, I am so very sorry that you lost Ginger. I know how much it hurts and how unreal it feels. Please try to remember that you and she had 14 wonderful, loving years together. She was adorable. Take care. You and your husband are in my thoughts.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ginger. As one of the other members posted, please do not be too hard on yourself or your husband. I have lost two dogs this past year to chronic renal failure--they were brothers and one made it to 14-1/2 and the other to 15-1/2. While I discovered their condition prior to losing them and was able to have each of them for a little longer with medication, I ended up having to say goodbye to both of them when they started refusing to eat (up until then, they were both very finicky about what they would eat). My vet told me that many dogs ultimately succumb to chronic renal failure in their old age. 

I know it doesn't make it any easier but hopefully knowing that you gave her 14 wonderful years and the memories y'all created will comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss :[


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry, I hate the helpless feeling when there is nothing that can be done. I hope the thought of her running healthy and happy again will give you comfort. You loved her enough to break your own heart to give her peace, there's no greater gift.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We are never ready to say goodbye and I wish you strength in the coming days.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am soo sorry for you loss.

Ginger is running free now and is in no pain.

RIP. Ginger.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. No matter their age it is never easy. Rest in peace sweet Ginger.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My Maggie had the same symptoms before we helped her across Rainbow Bridge; refused to eat, couldn't get up, would drink a little water. She was almost 14 y.o. We decided no tests or meds to prolong the obvious. She was ready to go and had lived a long happy life.

Don't be too hard on yourself or your husband. Old age comes to our dear companions way to fast. Earlier intervention probably wouldn't have changed anything. She's young and healthy now, running and playing at the Bridge. Godspeed dear Ginger.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Steph, I'm so sorry for your loss. Ginger is happily getting all the treats from the Fridge at the Bridge, guarded by my 14-year-old angel pup Cody. A log life well lived is all we can ask of these precious souls.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry to come back and read this. There is never enough time, we always want more. If all of us have a bridge as beautiful as Ginger's, well then that journey will not be a bad one. I see she loved her cats, like my Meggie did. In fact, I fully expect that Meggie would be in cat heaven rather than with dogs. Know that I am with you in thoughts. I do know how difficult this is.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace be with you in the following days ahead.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Ginger...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm very sorry that you lost Ginger Mae. Rest in peace and run free at the bridge dear girl. Sending hugs....{{{{{{}}}}}}


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . play hard at the Bridge, Ginger.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I was so hoping there would be a good news post. Instead, I am crying with you. I'm so sorry. It is just so sad.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you all again for such kind words and condolences. I've spent a lot of time today second-guessing things in hindsight such as the extra drinking and the occasional vomiting and diarrhea. But the vet was pleased with her general health and condition in late July, so I just didn't worry much, and anyway when you have two dogs and there's an accident, well, you know the drill. 

Our boy is known for eating windfall apples and stealing tomatoes from the garden and horking them back up, so it was never certain who did it. 

It's amazing how quickly they go, once their time is near. I'm trying to reach acceptance now. It will come. I guess I should go start a thread on the Rainbow Bridge board now.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. What a Sweetheart she was. No matter how long we have with them, it is never enough. God speed to your wonderful girl, and know she is once again young and pain free, by your most loving decision to set her free from the pain. Hugs to you and your husband tonight,


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Hugs to you, we lost our Kody last wedn to cancer, he was 8years old. Miss him so much, seems like a few goldens crossed the bridge together this past week, really makes you sad.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I guess Ginger and Kody had a lot of company crossing over. I'm just going to have to get one of those plaques that says:

"Heaven is the Place where all the dogs you ever loved run up to greet you"

All week that's been going over and over in my mind. 

I'm sorry for your loss, too, goldyjlox. 8 is just way too young...


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you, what a lovely post. 




3SweetGoldens said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. What a Sweetheart she was. No matter how long we have with them, it is never enough. God speed to your wonderful girl, and know she is once again young and pain free, by your most loving decision to set her free from the pain. Hugs to you and your husband tonight,


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss; I just found the thread. I had a similar situation and had a husband who went to visit his mother for hours when I needed him at home. He now knows that he should have helped me before it got as bad as it did. Take your time to go through the grieving process and understand when it takes your boy time as well.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear the news. We lost our Jesse, a chocolate lab mix last year to kidney failure. Came out of nowhere. It was devastating and still is very hard. He had just turned 8. Prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.


----------

